# Tackle Storage



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jan asked me to post this from another site I Had it on. It is a tackle storage system I put together:

The boxes are 1.5 cup (with 2 removable trays) *Lock and Lock *(Winn Dixie, Target, sometimes Wal-Mart). The holder is a *Made Smart *Large bin (with rubber feet) from Wal-Mart. Both Lock and Lock and Made Smart make other sizes for different applications: offshore lures (shown below), small cast nets, tool kit, first aid kits, waterproof wallet storage, digital camera storage, etc.
Here is a link to the Lock and Lock webpage:
http://www.heritagemint.com/ju...age=5

Pictures are below on how I use them, and close-ups of the boxes. The *Made* *Smart* large bin holds 8 Lock and Lock 1.5 cup boxes plus a small fly box.

Feel free to IM me with any other questions.

*AND YES!!!!! IT HOLDS GULP BAITS OUT OF THE PACKAGE WITHOUT LEAKING OR SMELL.* :thumbup: 

It is also great for keeping sandwiches dry in the cooler!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. New ideas are always good!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Robbie! Great tip.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

that is an awesome setup...I wish that I had seen this on Friday afternoon - I spent all weekend going through all of my old stuff and re-organizing everything. Oh well, there's always tomorrow!

Anyway, good job and an awesome way to think "outside the box!"


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome! gonna go hit wally world after work now!


----------

